# (Solucionado) Networkmanagement y Pulseaudio

## fellsword

Saludos de nuevo. Jeje.

Como logro ver las redes inalambricas con networkmanagement, ya lo instale.

# emerge networkmanager networkmanager-openconnect networkmanager-openswan networkmanager-openvpn networkmanager-pptp modemmanager networkmanager-vpnc cnetworkmanager nm-applet

Como logro correr el menú, para verlos? Solo puedo ver la alambrica (eth0)

Algo como esto:

http://vizzzion.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/nm-plasmoid-may.png

Edito:

Ya logre ver las redes, edite el kernel. Al parecer no tenia activada el wifi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Atheros Wireless Cards                                                                      │ │  
> 
>   │ │                         [ ]   Atheros wireless debugging                                                                │ │  
> ...

 

Como instalo correctamente pulseaudio. Ya que instale todo esto.

# emerge pulseaudio rtkit fftw pavucontrol paprefs qt-phonon phonon-vlc pavumeter gst-plugins-pulse alsa-plugins

Algo como esto:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/imageuser/KMix_PulseAudio_Playback_Streams.jpg

Una pregunta.

Gentoo va al ritmo de Freebsd, si, que tan actual es con los drivers, ya que mis drivers parecen en experimental. Como Freebsd no es tan actual con los drivers.Last edited by fellsword on Mon Mar 04, 2013 12:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Antes que nada, y por tu propio bien, te sugiero que en el futuro abras un hilo para cada problema. Tu chip wifi y pulseaudio son dos cosas que no tienen absolutamente nada que ver y tratar de arreglar en un solo hilo ambos problemas aumenta la complejidad y lo hace difícil de seguir. Si no, tiempo al tiempo...   :Laughing: 

 *fellsword wrote:*   

> Saludos de nuevo. Jeje.
> 
> Como logro ver las redes inalambricas con networkmanagement, ya lo instale.
> 
> # emerge networkmanager networkmanager-openconnect networkmanager-openswan networkmanager-openvpn networkmanager-pptp modemmanager networkmanager-vpnc cnetworkmanager nm-applet
> ...

 

Veo que estás instalando muchos paquetes para no saber exáctamente donde está la solución  :Wink:  En primer lugar, tienes que echar a andar tu chip wifi, que es lo verdaderamente "complicado" del asunto. Si el kernel no ve tu chip wifi o no sabe hablarle, instalar paquetes a diestro y siniestro no te va a servir de mucho. Para poder ayudarte mejor, necesitamos saber cual es tu chipset wifi. Si está conectado por usb podrás ver esa info con lsusb, si lo está por pci entonces usa lspci, y pega aquí la línea correspondiente.

Um... ya veo que lo has arreglado tú mismo, nada, ya que lo he escrito lo dejo ahí por si a alguien le sirve   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como instalo correctamente pulseaudio. Ya que instale todo esto.
> 
> # emerge pulseaudio rtkit fftw pavucontrol paprefs qt-phonon phonon-vlc pavumeter gst-plugins-pulse alsa-plugins
> ...

 

Te digo lo mismo de arriba, en lugar de instalar tanto paquete a lo loco, añade el USE flag "pulseaudio" a tu make.conf, luego usa este comando para recompilar todos los paquetes afectados:

```
emerge -auDvN world
```

Tienes que corregir desde ya esa forma de instalar paquetes, porque todo lo que instales así se instala como parte de tu set world, en lugar de instalarse como dependencias de los paquetes que realmente quieres tener. Eso va a conducir a que tu sistema no pueda distinguir las dependencias que realmente necesitas de la basura que tú has instalado para hacer pruebas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una pregunta.
> 
> Gentoo va al ritmo de Freebsd, si, que tan actual es con los drivers, ya que mis drivers parecen en experimental. Como Freebsd no es tan actual con los drivers.

 

FreeBSD es un sistema operativo completamente distinto, con un kernel monolítico. Los drivers, en Gentoo y en todos los Linuxes (todos comparten el mismo núcleo) pueden ser módulos externos, así que tu pregunta no tiene una respuesta simple. El kernel de Linux ofrece soporte para una gama de hardware impresionante, estos drivers se actualizan cada vez que sale una nueva release del kernel. En este sentido, tú puedes escoger usar el kernel parcheado de Gentoo o usar la versión de kernel.org, puedes optar por releases estables, o por la rama linux-next de kernel.org, que se actualiza prácticamente a diario. Ten en cuenta que en el kernel hay decenas de miles de drivers de hardware, unos se actualizan más a menudo que otros... 

Por otro lado algunos fabricantes de hardware también proveen sus propios drivers y esos son externos al kernel y a su ciclo de desarrollo. A veces estos son una alternativa a un driver libre del kernel de linux, otras veces son la única opción, por eso, todavía hay que ser un poco exigente a la hora de comprar hardware y asegurarse de que existe un driver libre de calidad para tal dispositivo, a no ser que quieras depender de la buena voluntad del fabricante. El fabricante puede escoger en cualquier momento dejar de soportar nuevas versiones del kernel, o viejos modelos del dispositivo. Así que hay que tener cuidado.

Pero en términos de soporte de hardware, linux está siglos por delante de freebsd (o de cualquier otro bsd).

----------

## fellsword

Saludos.

Sii, perdona jaja, me desespere.

Siii, trate con muchos programas, pensando que lo resolvería. Solo era compilar el kernel para que detectara mis drivers de red wifi.

Uhhh, de esa forma no sabía, gracias.

Menciono lo de Gentoo si es similar a freebsd, ya que son muy parecidos. Y bien lo mencionas, linux esta mas avanzado.

También tengo otra inquietud.

Para apagarse la pc, se tarda y la ultima vez, se quedo congelada.

Edito:

Veo algunos usuarios, que en ves de usar make.conf, usan package.use para instalar los paquetes. ¿Cual es mas recomendable?

http://blog.desdelinux.net/tutorial-de-instalacion-de-gentoo-desde-cualquier-live-cd/

----------

## i92guboj

No hay uno que sea mejor. Make.conf permite activar una bandera globalmente, mientras que package.use permite configurarlas por separado para cada paquete.

Normalmente el uso de ambos ficheros no es excluyente, sino complementario. Aunque hay usuarios que, tras años de afinar las USE flags tienen un package.use tan masivo que llega un momento en el que eliminan la variable USE de su make.conf por innecesaria.

----------

## fellsword

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sirvió.

Coloque pulseaudio en make.conf y corrió.

Solo tengo un problemilla mas jejeje.

Al querer apagar o reiniciar se queda congelado en la pantalla en negro.

Como se soluciona esto o creo otro hilo para esta pregunta.

Gracias a los que me están ayudando y tener paciencia conmigo jeje. Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Es mejor que abras otro hilo. Deberás proporcionar toda la información que puedas: escritorio que usas, procedimiento que usas para apagar, hibernar o lo que sea. Todo lo que creas relevante para el tema en cuestión.

----------

## fellsword

Ya lo logre, era kms.

Lo desactive.

----------

